# Eheim Automatic Liquidoser; anyone used it?



## NeilW (15 Sep 2010)

Hey everyone.  

Was thinking of chickening out of low-tech and dosing liquid carbon which isn't an issue if I'm around in the day but I was trying to find a solution for when I'm not about.  I came across this - The Eheim Liquidoser.

Has anyone had experience with this gadget and would it be suitable for dosing liquid carbon at 0.4ml per dose per day?  How is the dosage measured out?  Basically how does it work   

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## andyh (15 Sep 2010)

quote somebody else:

*The Eheim liquidoser is an electronic fluid doser from Germany that can very easily be programmed to control the precise daily dosing of liquid additives into your aquarium. 

An optional push-button for manual dosing is also present. 

Transparent reservoir that allows for easy viewing of the fluid level.

LCD display with clock function. 

Positions on the aquarium hood. 

The Liquidoser doses 1 ml per rotation with up to 8 rotations per 24 hr period. 

Reservoir volume = 80 ml. 

It is battery-operated with two-stage low-battery alarm and safety shutdown function with an LCD programming display and clock time.*


----------



## Nick16 (15 Sep 2010)

is it just a hang on? 

if anyone buys it or does have one, wack some pics up!


----------



## NeilW (15 Sep 2010)

Sorry for being a bit of a goon, I did a 'post before I searched'   

Heres an old thread;
http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=6116&hilit=eheim+liquidoser


----------



## Mr T (16 Sep 2010)

I thoought about using these a while back. They cost 50 to 60 quid, even if you can find any for sale! In the end I went down the peristaltic pump route. See this entry for full info http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=10198. I have 2 installed on my tank and both have been running flawlessly and daily for nearly 9 months now. Due to work I'm often away for weeks at a time and rely on these to dose accurate amounts daily. So far, I can recommend them 100%. The reservoirs only need filling up evey couple of months, so they really do look after themselves. Of course I check them whenever I'm around. Only last week I restested the flow rates and found them to be exactly the same as the day I installed them. If you have any further questions, please ask.  

Tesco


----------

